# Unscharfes Bild



## Cheris (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, das mein PC ein unscharfes Bild wieder gibt. Dies aber nur wenn ich irgendwie Arbeite sprich das ich auf dem Desktop bin oder in einem Dokument. Wenn ich spielen will ist alles normal.

Das seltsame ist das es links und rechts je eine Ordnerbreite scharf ist.


----------



## Harley (3. Juni 2004)

Also wenn du eine Monitorverlängerung dazwischen hast liegt es daran.
Da reicht die Signalstärke nicht mehr aus und es wirkt als hättest du das Bild 2 mal übereinander.
Hoffe das wars.


----------



## Cheris (4. Juni 2004)

Nein, habe keine Monitorverlängerung, aber es stimmt das es aussieht, als wäre das bild doppelt.


----------



## Tim C. (4. Juni 2004)

Dann hast du evtl. in Spielen eine andere Auflösung @ Bildwiederholfrequenz Konstellation mit der dein Monitor noch besser mitkommt. Ältere Monitore stellen manchmal in den oberen und unteren Extrembereichen der Auflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz das Bild mitunter recht abenteuerlich dar.


----------



## Cheris (5. Juni 2004)

Seit gestern , nachdem ich den aktuellsten Grafikartentreiber installiert habe, sieht das Bild wieder völlig normal aus.

Ich danke für all eure Hilfe und Bemühungen.


----------

